# Blind spot mirrors



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know I can buy a mirror suitable for mounting above my passenger window, which then hangs down, so I can see the front corner of the van. I have seen them on lorries but have been unable to find anything on the internet. 

Thanks Olley


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

You have probably answered your own question :lol: try any one of the many Truck shops/parts...........I bought one from a factory unit in the medway towns before moving here......they had dozens with all types of clamp and/or hole fittings.............The convex (I think thats what it is called) are perfect, you can see front wing and side for close parking/movement etc...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Detourer I will have another search on the Internet

Olley


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

I would just add that you really need to take the vehicle along and hold up the mirror and try.......fittings and area of view are so varied. Mine was/would have been for a Merc truck, if that helps.....


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ollet,

This is what we have bought - any good for you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Super-Size-Ca...571181662QQcategoryZ36798QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

We also bought one from the Peterborogh show that went on our last van, but cannot remember the name of the company. Sorry 

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi sharon thanks but its not what I am looking for, the van already has 2 large mirrors either side with a smaller convex under. what i want is one that i can fix to the bodywork above the window and looks directly down to the ground.

Olley


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahhh. Now I understand.
Can't your copilot hang out the window and let you know what's there?? We just hope for the best, but it is early days yet........

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi rockierv the toll booths abroad are a bit of a problem, and it would be nice to see exactly how close you are at the front r/h side, also when I drove on the ferry there was a metal rail running down the side of the ferry, which i was worried about scraping, its a bit different to driving the galaxy, I have now driven 2500 miles and feel reasonably confident with it, but it would make driving easier if I could see that front corner, especially when maneuvering in and out of our drive. I do not have a reversing camera (will get soon) and I could fit an extra camera on the side looking down, but apart from the cost, and complication, this seems like overkill to me. will have to keep looking.

olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

success just went into the parts and accessories forum and did a search came up with unitruck, phoned them, got the name of local distributor now going there, simple hey bit like me  

olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

And the name is?????
Hope you have it fitted on Sunday, cause I was looking at the trucks with them fitted today and thought mmmmm thats a good idea, wonder where??? etc
Well done
Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Kands the mirror company is unitruck www.unitruck.co.uk Tel: 0161 3432407 the distributor in my area is Unipart. the web site isn't very good as there are no pictures, but unipart had a catalogue. They didn't have exactly what I wanted, so I finished up with a "U" shaped arm 16mm dia 150mm drop which I can fit above the window and attach any suitable wide angle mirror too.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Found a better one at my local mercedes truck dealer and its only £33.00 all in one unit in black plastic, fitted it to day looks ok. never fitted the mirror and arm from unipart so if anybody wants it £20. cost £43

I am reliably informed that they are called "idiot" mirrors in the trade, if it stops me scraping the side they can call me and it what they like :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Olley.
Guess its off to the local Merc truck shop for us then????
How did the gas job go mate? All ok I hope.
Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Also known as "look down mirrors" - I echo the need to check them out - I replaced one set because they failed to hold their position becoming droopy, particularly the one on the drivers door as a result of closing the door. The replacement set were obtained from a truck parts depot and are usually fitted to a Mercedes - unfortunately the one on the drivers door is obscured by a cross piece on the window. The windows on our RV do are not big enough to get your head out - and I don't think it's the size of my head - what sort of design is that?


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> I am reliably informed that they are called "idiot" mirrors in the trade
> Olley


The term in the truck industry is "kerb mirror". However in the RV world it would be perhaps better to call them "dotted white line mirror" ;-)

If you have no joy with the above, A.B Butts at leicester sell commercial mirrors.

In fact, AB Butts usually have an array of mirrors on a display stand at the motorhome shows. Now I am sure they have a universal kerb mirror on that little display.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I did look at some at the york show, but none where suitable, the merc one is the best i have seen and it dosn't look like it belongs on a HGV, and even better was the price £33 inc vat

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> I am reliably informed that they are called "idiot" mirrors in the trade, if it stops me scraping the side they can call me and it what they like :lol:
> Olley


 :lol: That's what they called them. 'IDIOT' mirror's. They were mentioned on here quite a while back. It's not a problem I seem to have had (lucky B*****). The only problem I had when I first started driving RV's was the overhang at the back. Now that can be a problem in a tight spot. 

8) How did the LPG conversion go? :wink:


----------

